# Baby rabbit



## pawswalks (Jul 7, 2012)

About two weeks ago, I was given a baby rabbit and was told he was eight weeks old. He was fairly tiny when we were given him but seemed lively and well. As I have cared for baby rabbits before, I've noticed he does not seem to be growing as fast as he should be. Although we feed him every day the same food we feed our two older rabbits, as well as fresh veggies, he just doesn't seem to be growing and is not as lively as when we first got him. I am really worried that there is something wrong with him or that it's possible he has been taken away from his mum too early? I haven't got enough money to take him to the vets at the moment but do not want anything bad to happen to him 

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


Annie x


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you know the breed of rabbit? It may be that she is just a small breed or crossed with a small breed. Storm, who looks like your rabbit, is a cross between a lop-eared and a nethie. She appeared to grow really slow but it is just her nethie side coming through. The liveliness could be down to breed too. In the past my lop-eared cross rabbits have all calmed down after a couple of months. Nethies on the other hand just seem to get more hyper! 

Check her weight and keep an eye on how much she is eating. Does she feel thin? 

I would still get her to a vet. Check ups generally don't cost that much and if you find a rabbit savvy vet first, it saves you money having to get a second opinion. Also, the longer you leave it, if there is something wrong, the more expensive the vet bill and the more chance of you losing your rabbit. 

I hope everything turns out to be ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

pawswalks said:


> About two weeks ago, I was given a baby rabbit and was told he was eight weeks old. He was fairly tiny when we were given him but seemed lively and well. As I have cared for baby rabbits before, I've noticed he does not seem to be growing as fast as he should be. Although we feed him every day the same food we feed our two older rabbits, as well as fresh veggies, he just doesn't seem to be growing *and is not as lively as when we first got him*. I am really worried that there is something wrong with him or that it's possible he has been taken away from his mum too early? I haven't got enough money to take him to the vets at the moment but do not want anything bad to happen to him
> 
> Any help or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Annie x


The bit I bolded is the only worrying part for me, especially as you have been feeding a young kit veg 
He needs to see a vet and if it is what I think it could be then the sooner the better for his sake.

If you can't afford the vet then I'm afraid you shouldn't have taken him on, especially as you have two other rabbits. Sorry to sound harsh but I get fed up with the "can't afford the vet" line.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i agree with bernie, he needs to see a vet and now, you really shouldnt be feeding an week old kit veggies.
if you cant afford to go to a vet when needed you shouldnt have the animals


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well done for coming to the forum for advice and well done for noticing that your baby bun is notas it should be. 

I would be very concerned that a baby bun is "not as active as it was" . A healthy baby bun should be a curious bundle of energy.

I would be less worried about size, as long as the bun is growing. do you have kitchen scales that you could weigh bun on to check bun is thriving/gaiining weight/not losing weight?

How sure are you that bun was actually 8 weeks old? I am wondering if he was too young/poorly weaned?

Things to look out for, and what vet will ask you about.

- diet? (I agree that a baby bun should not have fresh veg. baby pellets and loads of hay instead, plus anything vet advises)

- eating well?

- what are poos like? normal?

- behaviour?



Unfortunately, with the responsibilty of having pets comes the inevitable vets bills, and I believe you need oit get bun to vet asap.

Good luck


----------



## pawswalks (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for your help i suppose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

pawswalks said:


> thanks for your help i suppose.


And that means?
You asked for advice and that is exactly what you received 

I get really fed up with the "can't afford the vet" line, if that was the case you shouldn't have decided to take on the responsibility. What are you going to do for vaccinations or neutering?

Rabbits are not cheap pets....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do hope your bun turns out to be OK, and sorry that we couldn't come up with an easy or cheap solution. If you are young - do you have parents who could help you with bills? 

If people seem overly blunt with their replies, it is because they are so passionate about bunnies, and know how they need to be looked after. They are far from cute, kiddies pets. They are bright and curious, and expensive to look after. 

Also, some of us have seen the most awful cases of poor neglected forgotten bunnies arriving at the rescue centres - once exciting living toys, then when the novelty wears off, or the cold weather comes, left to sit and starve in their own filth at the end of the garden.

One of our own buns was dumped by the road in a small box, with his (dead) litter mate. He was found by a member of the public and brought into the local rescue. He was far too young to be separated from Mum, and very nearly died, as it was the depths of winter and he couldn't cope with the cold. He came home with us, and it was very touch and go. Happily, although not without his problems, 3 years later, he is a cheeky thing that really enjoys life. His start to life left him with problems, but he has a good quality of life. And yes - the vet bills are high.

Sadly pet shops don't advise new owners well, and people with very little knowledge are still breeding buns in their back gardens

Having said all that, please do come back to the forum if you need advice. There are some really knowledgable people on here, - much more than me - and the advice comes for free - even if you don't always like what is said, some of it may just help.


----------

